# Where's the rest?



## houseoftreasure (Feb 27, 2009)

I have heard as a general rule of thumb, the one of the reasons non-potheads, do not associate with potheads, is the potheads uncanny willingness to construct a means to build, carpent (lol), or in any way possible, create a means to smoke. So with this in mind, the general consensus seems that most potheads are at least wanna-be hey-sue-ses, (Jesus's {a meaningless, yet, to me, amusing way to infer carpenters}). If this is true, one would only deduce that this forum should be among the larger on this site, for ALL of us are pot-heads and there-fore, builders. Well, That's  the theory explained to me by a really good friend any way. So, I guess I hereby declare it my responsibility to increase the number of DIY on this board. Dam. I'm broke. OK, how about if I just delegate it too... some one with more scrap material laying around. I mean, come on guys, the gals round here are putting us to shame with the DIY threads. THG has more the the rest of us put together. (BTW, You ROCK THG)

What say, we put some though and time and maybe even some of our excited energy down to being the pothead carpenters we are predilicted (sp) by the masses to be? 

My next DIY project: This is where I look for suggestions.

Understanding, that we are EXTREMELY broke, but that just makes it better for the rest of who looks at what we get done. It'll be a SUPER cheap project. Our closet is decided to be our grow room, to be broken into seperate veging/flower spaces... but this really falls into grow area threads as opposed to DIY. 

Our grow experiences includefive plant murders, so, we do NOT know what we are doing. I am sure one of the things I will be doing upcoming is a hood for whatever the light set up is we have coming from our friends.

If any one has not the skill, but maybe a few idea's I am looking for them here. We also are not at this time interested in hydro, too much money in chem's and heaps more in material/tools. 

Thanx for your suggestions.
Build your own grow.
Peace
_him


----------

